# Fastest driving speed on studded tires?



## michelito (Feb 6, 2003)

Looking at buying Nokian Hakka 2 winter tires. They come either with or without studs. The speed rating is T = 190km/h. The only thing I do not know is if the rating is for with or without the studs in place. Someone told me that it's not recommended to drive above 120km/h with studded tires... Anyone know?


----------



## jpettit (Sep 17, 2005)

i believe by default that tire is studded (ie designed to have studs) so i wouldn't worry about it. someone else can tell you what it really means to be rated at 190 kph, but i believe that is the speed at which the tire is guaranteed not to deform. this means that it probably is able to actually go much faster (as everything in this world has large margins built in due to litigation!)


----------



## michelito (Feb 6, 2003)

*went to the source*

Wrote a quick email to Nokian Consumer Support - here's their reply:

"There really isn't a set max speed for these tires when they are studded. Just know that higher speeds will heat up/and wear down the studs quicker, stopping distance may be increased on dry pavement, and cornering at high speeds could cause some slippage. Basically just use your best judgment and you will be fine."

hmmm... you can get those tires with or without (checked also) studs, so I'm still debating whether or not to get the studs... I do drive on dry pavement a good protion of the winter, but when it gets nasty, it might be good to have the studs on...

If anyone else has experience, let me know


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

michelito said:


> Wrote a quick email to Nokian Consumer Support - here's their reply:
> 
> "There really isn't a set max speed for these tires when they are studded. Just know that higher speeds will heat up/and wear down the studs quicker, stopping distance may be increased on dry pavement, and cornering at high speeds could cause some slippage. Basically just use your best judgment and you will be fine."
> 
> ...


Does Montreal allow studded tires on its streets? I remember growing up in Denver, they eventually banned studded snow tires in the metro area because the studs chewed up the pavement so bad.


----------



## michelito (Feb 6, 2003)

Desertnate said:


> Does Montreal allow studded tires on its streets? I remember growing up in Denver, they eventually banned studded snow tires in the metro area because the studs chewed up the pavement so bad.


Well, I went on the Transports Quebec government web site (http://www1.mtq.gouv.qc.ca/en/accueil/faq/pneus.asp), and here's what they say about studded tires:
"Studded tires may be used between October 15 and May 1 on commercial vehicles whose total loaded mass does not exceed 3000 kg and on passenger vehicles and taxis, provided these vehicles have studded tires on both ends of an axle and, if they have studded tires on the wheels of the front axle, provided they also have them on the wheels of the rear axle."

So I'm ok - and I just ordered the tires half an hour ago, so I'll let you guys know how they drive.


----------

